# post pics of your ride!



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

can we get a sticky?

got a nice car? post it here

got an ugly car? post it here

bicycle? scooter? hovercraft? lol. post em here.
lets see how fellow FF members are getting around.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

small car








large car


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

WHOA! you drive that rig? SWEEEEET!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

well, heres my pos mkII project

murdered out and scca ready


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

where you from, Aspects? That top pic looks like a nice place to be....especially since it's sub zero here lol


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

im in the other state not connected to the rest. just below you in the middle of the pacific. lol


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking for new tires, but yep, still stock components. Hah.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

nice roadbike


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

heres my other VW. mkIII jolf


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine is on the last page of this thread (http://www.fishforums.com/forum/misc-photos/15224-my-ride-4.html)


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

hahaha! Aspects, I am countering your nice car in the tropical sunshine with this taken last month!! I love my little car but this was a little much!


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

207lauras said:


> hahaha! Aspects, I am countering your nice car in the tropical sunshine with this taken last month!! I love my little car but this was a little much!


hahahaha. sweet!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*This is a 1991 Dodge Spirit, the car I own. This is what it can look like with a little extra work. Who says you need to buy a brand new car, when you can work with what you have. I personally like the car I have, and it is a very smooth ride, compared to some of the rides I have been in. 

I bought my Dodge Spirit for $800 and it's in great condition. It only had 163,000 clicks when I bought it and virtually everthing was in tact. A few minor things needed to be done, and now it runs great! Only car I have ever owned.

Not bad hey!*


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my Dad and younger brother's shared Bronco 2. They use it for 4-wheeling.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

my other baby









i also build and modify scooters for track raing. ill try to get picks of some of mine.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

better pic of the one on the right.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

this one is probably my favorite. had it clocked at 77mph


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Nothing fancy, but it gets me around:









What can I say? I'm eco.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice COM!~ My other car is a subaru outback xt.. I LOVE it!!! I guess the PZEV thing is kind bogus though, they have always been that way but recently began advertising it to sell more cars. 
BTW
Nice "scooters" aspects, but can they really be called scooters if they go that fast??


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually I live in New York and we have adopted California-standard emission controls. The 2009 Legacy is therefore sold in New York with the PZEV modifications which makes the car a little more expensive (although Subaru bears much more of the adaptation cost).


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

ut here, theyre all called "mopeds" per hawaii rg and dot standards. but "mopeds" by definition are 49cc, under 5hp, restricted intake and exhaust, and only able to go 35mph max. so technically its a scooter now. well, actually its illegal, but an illegal "scooter" none the less. lol


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Joining the subies soon, my dad is selling me his cantankerous old '98 Outback station wagon. Thing drives like a tank, but I love it <3


----------



## jdm free (Feb 13, 2009)

this is my kind of thread...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Sadly I don't have a picture of it yet but this is what my bike looked like when I got it. I replaced the drop bars with moustache bars, put some black and white tape on the new bars, modified the rear break, and modified the pedals.








btw, for people who ride with track frames, it's a single speed road bike now cause the lockring on my fixed gear side is crap

Also I was left a Honda Accord by my grandmother, but I don't drive much(though I really should). And I'd guess I have about 6 or 7 other bikes that are all second hand because a bike in the trash is a diamond in the rough. 
And if they count as the world's pointless "rides" I have 2 unicycles and am trying desperately to buy a third.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hehe, fixies. Good for riding in circles and falling down


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

trashion said:


> Hehe, fixies. Good for riding in circles and falling down


Oh that's cold Julie. 
At least single speeds are better then those multi speed bikes that you weak-legged people ride ;-)


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

But my knees will still be healthy when I'm thiiiirty


----------



## Jeromee (Feb 17, 2006)

Gotta love an 11 second wagon on pump gas :lol:


----------

